# Do progesterone tablets halt your period?



## netnet (May 18, 2010)

I did IUI 12 days ago, and I have had period type cramps (and a bit of spotting for the past few days), so I don't think it has worked  

I decided to do a test this morning (few days early I know, but I thought what the hell?!), but I noticed afterwards that the test was months out-of-date ha, ha...

Anyway, I am currently still taking progesterone tablets, does anyone know whether these halt your period?

I am wondering why I have not had AF fullly? will this only happen when I stop the progesterone?

Thanks for any help / advice you can give me x

(ps - I think I need a beer, my mind has been working overtime for the past two weeks  )


----------



## netnet (May 18, 2010)

no-one??


----------



## ambo348 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dear Netnet

The progesterone pessaries definitely can delay your AF.... but try and stay positive you never never know xxx

I am in my 2ww after having an IUI with Clomid... 

Best of luck 
xx


----------

